# Drywall paper bubbling after wallpaper removal



## CDMK (Jun 17, 2020)

Removed old wallpaper in a 1/2 bath that is going to be textured and painted. Paper estimated to be about 20-25 years old. No primer applied to drywall before it was papered. Once got the wallpaper off, found the surface layer of paper of the drywall has quite a bit of "bubbling" (along with typical drywall paper tears). See pic of bubbling.

Anyone have any good tricks to fixing this? Or, do I just bite the bullet and remove that surface paper in the bubbling areas, prime the exposed areas, skim coat it and then prime entire wall before painting the wall with latex?

What primer to apply to the damaged drywall areas? Gardz? BIN Shellac? BM Fresh Start?


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

Anywhere that the tape is bubbling I would cut and retape affected areas. Bubbled paper I would cut, prime and mud. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## CDMK (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks. Gardz for primer on the torn drywall paper and all other surfaces to cover any remaining wallpaper paste?


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

I would get a rattle can of BIN for those areas because of how quickly it dries.
For what it's worth, I've never used Gardz. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Gardz. Thats exactly what its made for. "Problem drywall sealer" Forget the BIN. Gardz penetrates, AND dries fast.

Gardz, float, sand, (Maybe texture here, depending on what kind of texture) gardz again. Paint.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I got this one guys!! Guardz


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Yep. Remove bubbling paper and gaurdz the whole wall. Skim, sand, prime with gardz again or latex primer..oil primer will also work for this.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Is that actually the drywall surface delaminating, or is it wall paper backing?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Is that actually the drywall surface delaminating, or is it wall paper backing?



That's what I was wondering as well. Looks like wall paper backing to me as there appears to be a seam on the right hand side. If it is, that's a good thing as it looks like it's coming off easily! lol.


----------



## hasnazameer (Jul 20, 2020)

it is better to cut and re take the affected areas.


----------



## cleaningguy (Aug 14, 2020)

i thought it was plywood


----------

